# Edingham Munitions Works



## tumble112 (Mar 25, 2014)

This site has appeared before on this forum and others, but it is relatively local to me and I haven't so far been able to have a proper explore of the site, so apologies in advance. I didn't realise the scale of the site so these pictures only cover about a third of the works, also when I was there part of the site was closed of for filming.
I have also included some shots of the Dumfries to Stranraer railway line which the works were built to utilise and the railway station (Southwick) which was used by the factory workers.
A bit of history:
Building began in 1939 by McAlpine Construction, most of the factory was built by hand. The final cost of construction was £3.5 million. Cordite and Nitro Glycerine were made here for the ICI works at Powfoot.
After the war the site was used by the Admiralty to store floating mines. The site was sold back to local farmers in 1960. The Dumfries to Stranraer railway (the port road) was axed by Beeching in 1965. More pics are here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157642897177144/



021 by tumble112, on Flickr



022 by tumble112, on Flickr



024 by tumble112, on Flickr



026 by tumble112, on Flickr



027 by tumble112, on Flickr



032 by tumble112, on Flickr



034 by tumble112, on Flickr



035 by tumble112, on Flickr



041 by tumble112, on Flickr



039 by tumble112, on Flickr



042 by tumble112, on Flickr
Looking from rail siding to passenger railway



049 by tumble112, on Flickr
And the view back



066 by tumble112, on Flickr



051 by tumble112, on Flickr



052 by tumble112, on Flickr



053 by tumble112, on Flickr



054 by tumble112, on Flickr



056 by tumble112, on Flickr



059 by tumble112, on Flickr



067 by tumble112, on Flickr
The remains of Southwick station



062 by tumble112, on Flickr
Finally some more bunkers



070 by tumble112, on Flickr



071 by tumble112, on Flickr
Thank you for looking


----------



## gingrove (Mar 25, 2014)

Great pictures of an interesting place, I do like the old ARP sign telling you which shelter to use and not to forget your gas mask!


----------



## krela (Mar 25, 2014)

That's my kind of place, thanks!


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 25, 2014)

krela said:


> That's my kind of place, thanks!



Thanks, I really enjoyed the explore, I will definitely go back and take a torch next time!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 25, 2014)

There's some lovely old structures there! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## smiler (Mar 25, 2014)

That looks like a good day out, why is there a guard rail on the pill box? Thanks for posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 25, 2014)

Smashing what a interesting site so many features to see,thanks forsharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 25, 2014)

smiler said:


> why is there a guard rail on the pill box?.



Because all munition/explosive works were built way out in the sticks, you did not have the many R O posts that plotted the courses of incoming air raids over large built-up areas/cities. Thus there was a need for an elevated post within these factories for observers to spot any incoming enemy aircraft as quickly as possible. Many such posts were placed on top of the pill box that acted as the' command post' for troops guarding the site. Usually these pill boxes or bunkers were placed on the highest elevation within the site and from memory the box photographed does indeed give excellent views over the location. In many instances the guard rails had a protection of sand bags built within them.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mate !! That is one of the most interesting sites that i have seen for a while !! Your photography has certainly done it justice and although it is nigh on 15,000 miles from me, i will definately be planning a visit !! Thanks for a great report !!


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 26, 2014)

fluffy5518 said:


> Mate !! That is one of the most interesting sites that i have seen for a while !! Your photography has certainly done it justice and although it is nigh on 15,000 miles from me, i will definately be planning a visit !! Thanks for a great report !!



Thank you very much, the site is so large it is difficult to do it justice so it is nice to get all of your positive feedback. All I can say to anyone planning a trip to here is that is well worth it.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 26, 2014)

Great post well done on that one mate


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 26, 2014)

Sheer magic, loved that.


----------

